# Coding Pelvic floor weakness



## Donnaham (Dec 1, 2009)

What would be the proper code for Pelvic floor weakness?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 1, 2009)

Look at 618.81 and 618.82


----------



## mellodycottage (Dec 1, 2009)

You could use 728.87 for pelvic floor weakness. 
That is what we use for pelvic floor rehab at our office.  
~ Donna Mariano CPC


----------

